# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Excel error, can´t open file.

## Gerimbeta

Good afternoon.
How to solve this error?
I think I've tried everything and I can't open the file.
Thanks.

The error:

"Excel cannot open the file .... because the file format or extension is not valid. Check that the file is undamaged and that the file extension matches"

----------


## AliGW

*Administrative Note:*

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

We would very much like to help you with your query, however the thread title does not really convey what your request is about. Tell us what you are trying to do, not how you think it should be done.

Please take a moment to amend your thread title. Make sure that the title properly explains your request. Your title should be explicit and not be generic (this includes function names used without an indication of what you are trying to achieve).

Please see Forum Rule #1 about proper thread titles and adjust accordingly. To edit the thread title, open the original post to edit and then click on Go Advanced (bottom right) to access the area where you can edit your title. 

(*Note:* this change is not optional. No help to be offered until this moderation request has been fulfilled.)

----------


## Gerimbeta

The post is now ok?

----------


## Gerimbeta

Hi.
Any help here please?

----------


## AliGW

The error message tells you that there is something wrong with either the format or the extension used for the file in question. We cannot tell you any more than that - sorry.

It looks like the file in question is corrupted. Find and use a backup.

----------


## Gerimbeta

What can i do besides that?
I don't hav any backup!!

----------


## AliGW

I don't think there's a lot you can do. Attach the file here and one of us will see if we can open it, but if it is corrupt and you have no backup (not good - you need to sort out a robust back-up regime pronto!), then you will be starting from scratch, I am afraid.

----------


## Gerimbeta

> I don't think there's a lot you can do. Attach the file here and one of us will see if we can open it, but if it is corrupt and you have no backup (not good - you need to sort out a robust back-up regime pronto!), then you will be starting from scratch, I am afraid.




I had a backup, but it's the same

----------

